# Who's ready for some Nepaug?



## 2knees (Apr 19, 2009)

I am.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 19, 2009)

not ready yet. I still need a little bit of time to get used to the new bike before I hit any jumps / stunts at Nepaug. I am going to setup some small drops & jumps in the backyard again to help speed things along. I hope I will be ready in a couple of weeks,


----------



## bvibert (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm ready for a Nepaug ride.  I'll probably wuss out on most of the stunts, but that's ok with me.


----------



## Greg (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm down. It'll give me an excuse to put on the platform.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 19, 2009)

Let's do it for next weekends ride.


----------



## Greg (Apr 19, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Let's do it for next weekends ride.



The real men will be ripping bumps at Sugarbush.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> The real men will be ripping bumps at Sugarbush.



The real men will be sitting on a beach..................









wishing they were ripping bumps at Sugarbush. :-(


----------



## jarrodski (Apr 22, 2009)

today  4/22 @ 4


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2009)

Pretty cool video of Nepaug in slow-mo I saw posted on Crankfire.


----------



## Greg (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks awesome, but YouTube is slower than a dead snail in glue today... :roll:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2009)

Some sketchy riding.....but pretty fun looking stunts.


----------



## jarrodski (Jul 6, 2009)

4:30 today 7/6


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 6, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> 4:30 today 7/6



There is a VERY small chance I can make this. How long are you guys riding for and where are you meeting?


----------



## jarrodski (Jul 6, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> There is a VERY small chance I can make this. How long are you guys riding for and where are you meeting?




usually go until 6, then beers in the parking area in the woods of 202.  our route typically is deli, storm, rowdy duty, blue trail to missing link, back up to tower then out on bobsled.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 6, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> usually go until 6, then beers in the parking area in the woods of 202.  our route typically is deli, storm, rowdy duty, blue trail to missing link, back up to tower then out on bobsled.



Cant make this ride. Been stuck on hold with the registry of motor vehicles for the past 30 minutes. Even if they picked up now I couldn't make it in time.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Cant make this ride. Been stuck on hold with the registry of motor vehicles for the past 30 minutes. Even if they picked up now I couldn't make it in time.



You need to readjust your priorities.  Riding a bike always beats dealing with whatever issues you may have with your motor vehicle...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 6, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Cant make this ride. Been stuck on hold with the registry of motor vehicles for the past 30 minutes. Even if they picked up now I couldn't make it in time.



I hope it's not the CT motor vehicles since they are closed on Mondays and also the state of CT has a furlough day today


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 6, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I hope it's not the CT motor vehicles since they are closed on Mondays and also the state of CT has a furlough day today



nah he is a mass-hole. ;-)


----------

